# Help! Why is he spitting up while still latched?



## lemontree (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a call in to my ped, but would love to hear from you all.

My 3 1/2 mth old has been spitting up a lot--sometimes a while after he eats. But for the past few days he has spit up A TON, like a wave of hot milk while STILL NURSING. It feels disgusting and is very very upsetting to me. When it happens I think he's had too much so I stop nursing. Last night he did it right before bed and I nurse him to sleep usually (co-sleepers) he was crying didn't seem to want to lay down after that. So I moby'd him to keep him upright and forced myself to stay awake for a few hours until he was ready to nurse again. He didn't seem to want to lay down and spit up a little right when we started-so I elevated his head on my arm and he nursed off to sleep. I didn't switch boobs all night and that seemed to help him. I had to get up and pump at 430 but he seemed ok....

my question is what the heck is happening? REflux? Or does this "just happen" sometimes? Do I just clean up and re latch him? Do I have to keep him upright more (we already sling ALOT) Why is he essentially puking on my breasts? We nurse a lot and I'm feeling myself resisting offering my breast because I'm doubting myself - like "he doesnt want more milk, it will make him sick" This is awful because I love being able to comfort him......


----------



## CalaRei (Mar 10, 2008)

My refluxy babe does this all. the. time. Just spills waves of undigested milk all over my belly before I can even get him up to burp. Sometimes it even comes up through his nose. I feel awful, then, because since we tandem nurse, I can't just offer the other breast, and I'm almost positive his little belly's empty. I generally wait about 15 minutes and offer him say 2 oz of EBM or formula supplement.

My babe's on prevacid and zantac. It helps with the acid, so he's not hurting so much, but he just has to outgrow the spitting part, and that's taking so long!!


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

It could be possible that he's getting too much at once. Maybe the flow is too fast for him?
It might be worth a try to try the Australian hold...nurse him lying flat on your back and see if that helps any.....


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

Are you sure he's spitting up and that it's not just extra milk pouring from his mouth? LO and I are constantly wet due to oversupply; I keep a burp cloth tucked up right under her face and milk still just bubbles out everywhere.


----------



## Ahappymel (Nov 20, 2001)

At one time I was convinced my little one might have acid reflux or something in my milk was making him ill...now after reading story after story here, I realize he was just getting ALOT of milk, probably too fast from my fast let-down.


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ahappymel* 
It might be worth a try to try the Australian hold...nurse him lying flat on your back and see if that helps any.....


I also have good results with a football hold wherein LO is sitting up a bit; trying to keep the baby's head above the nipple a bit, to make gravity work in your favor is very helpful.

Kellymom has some GREAT resources for oversupply issues.


----------



## lemontree (Dec 19, 2008)

Off to check out kellymom, thanks!

And I will try the holds you all mentioned. Thanks so much

xo


----------

